# ** مكتبة هندسة الأنتاج المتطورة **.. متجددة يوميا (احمد سيف النصر - islam2a )



## islam2a (27 أكتوبر 2007)

​


هذا الموقع لقد قمت بانشائه ليكون مكتبة مرجعية لجميع الطلاب والمهندسن فى مجال هندسة الانتاج
واوعدكم بان هذه المكتبة تكون متطورة ومتجددة دائما
...
..
.
*إنشاء الله سيتم اضافة 5 كتب جديدة كل يوم
واتمنى من الله ان يستفاد الجميع منه*​


http://prodbooks.blogspot.com/



.​


----------



## اسامة النمكي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاكم الله حيرا*

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عايز كتاب خاص بورش الخراطة والماكينات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amir eleslam (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع 

بارك الله لك


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرح ال (28 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع رائع ويستحق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## islam2a (5 نوفمبر 2007)

تم اضافة مجموعه كتب جديدة فى مجال :- 


*ميكانيكا هندسة الطيران Air Craft Engineering *

*صيانه الماكينات Maintenance *


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالرحمن الإمام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن الاقي كتب نظم تصنيع
وكتاب التصنيع باسخدام الحاسب cad cam


----------



## ايمن حمزه (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Tamer723 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخي الكريم اضغط على الرابط المدون اعلاه ولم انتقل للصفحة المطلوبة الرجاء اعلامي اذا كان هناك اخطاء وشكرا لك


----------



## ابوغيث اسامه (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هالموقع الرائع


----------



## islam2a (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود المشجعه
وادعو الله ان يستفاد الجميع من الموقع


----------



## mkn (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد مجهود فوق الرائع
تحياتى


----------



## islam2a (21 نوفمبر 2007)

تم اضافة مجموعة جديدة من الكتب
وافتتاح قسم هندسة السيارات بالموقع


----------



## ali_88 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد الكتاب machines handbook


----------



## عاشق الطبيعه (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور خوي
وانشاء الله بكون من المتابعين
والله يساعدنا وياك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لا اعرف ما اقول غير جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## proeng86 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس اسلام انت دائما تدهشنا ب المزيد من مجهوداتك الاكثر من المتميزة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## proeng86 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اسف يا بشمهندس اسلام الف شكر لك يا اخى


----------



## المهندسالميكانيكى (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع


----------



## islam2a (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للردود
تم اضافة مجموعة كتب عن الصيانة


----------



## ام اسلام (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اسال الله ان يشرح لك صدرك ويضع عنك وزرك ويرفع لك ذكرك 
وان يمدك من عطائة وان يزيدك ايمانا وتسليما

لكن هل الموقع لا يمكن فتحه من سورية


----------



## salahtpdc (6 ديسمبر 2007)

من فضلكم اريد هده الكتب لكن بالغة الفرنسية


----------



## محمد صالح جبار (7 ديسمبر 2007)

كثر الله من امثالك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك . ارجوا اذا امكن تحميل كتب عن صناعة الاسمنت وباللغة العربية واكون شاكرا لك يا


----------



## islam2a (10 ديسمبر 2007)

تم اصلاح جميع الروابط التى لاتعمل فى الموقع
يمكنكم تحميل الكتب مجانا وبدون مشاكل

شكر خاص لجميع الردود الجميلة
وساحاول انشاء الله اضيف الكتب التى يطلبها اخوانى المهندسين قريبا


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور مكتبة جيدااااااااااااا


----------



## عزيزة بكر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## islam2a (22 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## islam2a (12 مارس 2008)

تم اضافة مجموعة جديدة من الكتب


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاتح روما (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## islam2a (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## البسبوسة (24 مارس 2008)

الله يرحم ولديك


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك


----------



## sami ab (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## islam2a (21 أبريل 2008)

More books for free
download now !


----------



## م شريفة (27 أبريل 2008)

والله موقع حلو 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو معتصم (28 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نبيه الدياب (8 مايو 2008)

والله شيء جميل وجهد مشكور انشاء الله


----------



## islam2a (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكم على الردود


----------



## إنجينيرو (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا

كل الكتب رائعة


----------



## فاتح روما (9 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا زمل


----------



## عمران احمد (13 مايو 2008)

thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## عمران احمد (24 مايو 2008)

اولا : شكرا على مجهودك الكبير و لكن بعض الروبط لاتعمل ارجوا اعادة رفعها


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكبر مكتبه متخصصه فى ميكانيكا الانتاج*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
النهارده ان شاء الله انا هعمل مكتبه كامله فيها كل مواد ميكانيكا انتاج هحط ان شاء الله فى كل ماده من خمس الى عشر مراجع من احسن المراجع وبعد كده ان شاء الله هناخد كل ماده على جنب احط فيها حوالى خمسين مرجع 

قايمه المواد بقى ايلى هنتكلم عليها ان شاء الله 

1- ماده الرسم الهندسى ودى ماده مهمه جداااا فى ميكانيكا عموما mechanical drawing
2-ماده التصميم الميكانيكى design
3-ماده التشكيل والتشغيلmachining and forming
4- ماده اللحام welding 
5-ماده القياسات الهندسيه measuring 
6-ماده الcnc
7-ماده الjigs and fixtures
8-ماده الاهتزازات vibration
9-ماده نظريه الالات theory of machines
10-ماده الجوده quality control
11-ماده السباكه casting
12-ماده الاجهادات الداخليه stress analysis

وطبعا مش هننسى فى الاول نحط شويه كتب عامه لمدخل الميكانيكا

نبدا على بركه الله 

اولا كتب عامه فى الميكانيكا

الكتاب الاول اسمه
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook (Academic Press Series in Engineering)
by Dan B. Marghitu 

الصوره






اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/140996281/marghitu__d._b.__2001_._mechanical_engineer_s_handbook.rar

الكتاب التانى اسمه
Mechanical Engineers' Handbook
by Myer Kutz (Editor)

الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/1002006...neer_s_handbook_2nd_ed__wiley_1998_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1002007...neer_s_handbook_2nd_ed__wiley_1998_.part2.rar

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers
by Eugene A. Avallone 

الصوره





اللنكات
http://www.filefactory.com/file/000...k_for_mechanical_engineers_isbn0070049971_rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/35208564/0070049971.rar


الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook
by James Carvill

ودى الصوره





اللنكات
http://mihd.net/tiy7dq/carvill__j.__1993_._mechanical_engineer_s_data_handbook.rar 
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/50825033/20579153-5313-4ABC-ABB7-9EC76949DC49.rar
الباس وورد
books_for_all

الكتاب الخامس 
Mechanical Engineers' Handbook, Four Volume Set, 3rd Edition
by Edited by: Myer Kutz

الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/4798637/Mechanical_Handbook.rar

الباس وورد
handbookmech3 

كده خلصنا الميكانيكا العامه ندخل بقى لاول ماده وهى ماده الرسم الهندسى 

1-engineering drawing

الكتاب الاول 

Engineering Drawing for Manufacture (Manufacturing Engineering Modular Series)
by Brian Griffiths 
الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/59180480/EDME185718033X.rar.html
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?5tjd2ybtrms

الكتاب الثانى
Workshop Drawing


الصوره





اللنكات
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5405034
او
http://w15.easy-share.com/1700401395.html

2-ماده التشغيل

الكتاب الاول اسمه
Machining Technology: Machine Tools and Operations 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/cbzca3uqb

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Machine Tools for High Performance Machining 
ودى الصوره





وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/161799101/184800379X.rar

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Parts Fabrication: Principles and Process
ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/159869571/0849355540.zip
او
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/oypmqa16w

الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Machining Dynamics: Fundamentals, Applications and Practices 
ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/158264778/1846283671.rar

واخير الكتاب الرائع فى التشغيل
Cutting Tool Technology: Industrial Handbook 

ودى الصوره






ودا اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/8481686


3- تعالو بقى لماده التشكيل 

الكتاب الاول
Computational Plasticity in Powder Forming Processes 
ودى الصوره





اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/c0zle7er7

الكتاب الثانى
Functionally Graded Materials 1996
ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/uxyiw9de7

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Metal Forming Handbook
by Schuler GmbH 

ودى الصوره





اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/72777770/Metal.Forming.7z

الكتاب الرابع

Metal Forming Science and Practice
by J.G. Lenard 

ودى الصوره






اللنكات 

http://rapidshare.com/files/141359095/101956__Metal_Forming.rar

تعالو بقى للكتاب الخامس والاخير كاب فى الدرفله جامد جداااااااا اسمه
Roll Forming Handbook (Manufacturing Engineering and Materials Processing)
by George T. Halmos

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://ifile.it/lzah1s2/0824795636.zip 
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8fd4a9/n/0824795636_zip

كده احنا خلصنا ماده التشكيل تعالوا بقى ندخل على ماده اللحام


4- اللحام welding​
الكتاب الاول اسمه
Welding Handbook: Metals and Their Weldability (Vol. 4)
by American Welding Society

ودا اللنك
http://www.4shared.com/file/50688393/700a5888/Welding_Handbook-Metals_and_Their_Weldability.html

الكتاب الثانى
The Haynes Welding Manual (Haynes Automotive Repair Manual) [Transportation, Road & Motor Vehicles]
by Jay Storer 

ودى الصوره






ودا اللنك
http://ifile.it/q6mrhu/aynes_storer-theaynesweldingmanual_aynes199__4ah.rar 
او
http://rapidshare.de/files/22936701/aynes_Storer-TheaynesWeldingManual_aynes199__4AH.pdf

الكتاب الثالث 

New Developments in Advanced Welding (Woodhead Publishing in Materials)
by Nasir Ahmed 

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5a1952/n/New_Developments_in_Advanced_Welding_zip

او
http://www.mediafire.com/file/oujymmdmidb/1855739704.rar

الكتاب الرابع اسمه
The Welding of Aluminium and Its Alloys
by Gene Mathers

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك 
http://ifile.it/7bad6nc/1855735679.zip 

او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ad9ee5/n/1855735679_zip

الكتاب الخامس 

Theory of Thermomechanical Processes in Welding
by by Andrzej Sluzalec 

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://ifile.it/qw0myv/theory_of_thermomechanical_processes_in_welding.pdf 

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/4939376/Theory_of_Thermomechanical_Processes_in_Welding.pdf 

كده خلصنا اللحام تعالوا بقى للماده رقم 5 وهى ماده القياسات الهندسيه

5- metrology​
الكتاب الاول اسمه
Metrology in Industry: The Key for Quality
by French College of Metrology 

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3154bc/n/mi1905209517_rar

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/86959249/mi1905209517.rar.html

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Basic Metrology for ISO 9000 Certification
by G. M. S. De Silva

ودى الصوره






ودى اللنكات

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d01a13/n/0750651652_zip

الكتاب الثالث اسمه

Computational Surface and Roundness Metrology
by Bala Muralikrishnan, Jay Raja 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bc6bc3/n/1848002963_rar
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/146644982/1848002963.rar 


الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Surfaces and their Measurement
by David J. Whitehouse 

ودى اللنكات





ودا اللنك
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f036d9/n/1903996015_zip

الكتاب الخامس اسمه

Measurement Errors and Uncertainties: Theory and Practice
by Semyon Rabinovich

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/45496580/Measurement_Errors_and_Uncertainties.rar 

كده خلصنا ماده المترولوجى او القياسات الهندسيه 

الماده السادسه وهى ماده ال cnc

cnc​

الكتاب الاول اسمه
Theory and Design of CNC Systems (Springer Series in Advanced Manufacturing)
by Suk-Hwan Suh, Seong-Kyoon Kang, Dae-Hyuk Chung, Ian Stroud 

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3edda5/n/1848003358_rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Integration and Automation of Manufacturing Systems
by Hugh Jack

ودا اللنك
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/integrated/pdf/integratedbook.pdf 

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
CNC Robotics: Build Your Own Workshop Bot
by Geoff Williams 

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://ifile.it/07beyhi/cnc.rar 



Pass:warez_akis 


الماده رقم 7

jigs and fixtures​

الكتاب الاول 
Router Joinery Workshop: Common Joints, Simple Setups & Clever Jigs
by Carol Reed \






اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/117045775/Router_Joinery_Workshop.rar

الكتاب الثانى
Time-Life Art of Woodworking Series 15, Shop-Made Jigs and Fixtures
by The Time-Life Books Staff Writers







اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/108026054/06_-_Shop-Made_Jigs_And_Fixtures.PDF

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Jigs and Fixtures Design Manual
by Prakash Hiralal Joshi 






وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/1326488/Jigs_and_fixtures_design_manual_.pdf.html
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/40f65c/n/Jigs_and_fixtures_design_manual_pdf

الماده الثامنه 

theory of machines​
الكتاب الاول 
Machine Devices and Components Illustrated Sourcebook
by Robert O. Parmley 






ودا اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/74535082/0071436871.rar

الكتاب الثانى

Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook
by Neil Sclater 






اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/7260730...s_Sourcebook_-_Sclater___Chironis_-_Ebook.rar
او
http://rapidshare.de/files/23002869...s_Sourcebook_3rd_ed__McGraw-Hil_2001__4AH.rar

الماده العاشره
السباكه



casting​
الكتاب الاول
High Integrity Die Casting Processes
by Edward J. Vinarcik




اللنك
http://ifile.it/jreu6s/ejvinarcik.rar 

الكتاب الثانى
Casting Aluminum Alloys
by Vadim S Zolotorevsky, Nikolai A Belov, Michael V Glazoff 






اللنك
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2a8e3d/n/0080453708_rar

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/150064730/0080453708.rar

الكتاب الثالث

Solidification and Casting (Materials Science and Engineering)
by Brian Cantor, Keyna O'Reilly 






اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/44273443/Solidification.and.Casting_2003.7z


الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Metal Casting: Appropriate Technology in the Small Foundry
by Steve Hurst 






اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/124472076/Metal_Casting.rar



الماده الحاديه عشره 

اداره وتنظيم عمليات 

project managment​
الكتاب الاول اسمه
Mastering Project Management: Applying Advanced Concepts to Systems Thinking, Control & Evaluation, Resource Allocation
by James P. Lewis 

الصوره





اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/126606863/MastProManag.rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Painless Project Management with FogBugz (Books for Professionals by Professionals)
by Mike Gunderloy 






اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/18879425/ppmfogbugz.rar.html

الباس وورد
none

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Industrial Project Management: Planning, Design, and Construction
by Stefano Tonchia

الصوره





اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/134455010/Iipmsafdadf3540775420.rar.html

الماده الاخيره ماده تحليل الجهادات 

stress analysis
الكتاب الاول
Advanced Applied Stress Analysis (Ellis Horwood series in mechanical engineering)
by C.T.F. Ross 

http://ifile.it/jlt902o/advancedappliedstressanalysis.pdf 

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Practical Engineering Failure Analysis (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by Hani M. Tawancy Anwar Ul-Hamid Nureddin M. Abbas






اللنك
http://ifile.it/348nvu/practical_engineering_failure_analysis.rar 


الكتاب الثالث اسمه

Metal Failures: Mechanisms, Analysis, Prevention
by Arthur J. McEvily





اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/121259052/0471414360.rar


كده ان شاء الله نكون وصلنا لاخر المكتبه انا اهملت ماده التصميم فى المكتبه لانى عملت مكتبه للتصميم بس قبل كده وكمان ان شاء الله انا هنزل تانى بشويه مكتبات لكل ماده يكون فيها ان شاء الله عدد رهيب من المراجع اتمنى الناس تستفيد واى حد عنده اى طلب ما ينكسفش 

انا مش مجنون انا بدلع الزبون:15:
​


----------



## NAK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس nak شكرا على ردك ولكم مثل ما دعوتم ومنور الموضوع


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (15 ديسمبر 2008)

انت اكثر من رائع ومشاركة رائعة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## انتصار حامد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## elothmani mohammed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مافيش فرنساوي يا سيف فيه بس إنجليزي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت ومنورين الموضوع المهندس العثمانى محمد للاسف معظم المراجع والمولفين بيكتبوا انجليزى لان دى اللغه العالميه الاول انا بحاول اجيبلك كتب فرنساوى بس ياريت تكتبلى اسامى معينه او بعض المواد والمصطلحات عشان اعرف اضيق البحث شويه وان شاء الله اعرف اجيبلك ايلى انتا عاوزه


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## يااااااامن84 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااً جزيلاً الك اخي الكريم 
الحقيقة يعطيك العافية على مجهودك
بس بتمنى منك انو يكون في لهندسة القوى الميكانيكة كمان هيك شي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هندسه ميكانيكيه 21شكرا على ردك بالنسبه للمهندس يامن 84 ان شاء الله هعمل مكتبات كمان لهندسه القوى بس انتا لو عاوز حاجه معينه اطلبها وانا اعمل مكتبه كامله بيها ان شاء الله لانى مش عارف اسامى كل مواد هندسه القوى معنديش علم غير ببعض المواد بس لانى هندسه انتاج عشان كده ياريت الناس تكتب اسامى المواد والكتب عشان تساعدنى


----------



## casaouis02 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

Merci pour cette collection ; It s very interesting collection.


----------



## محمدي حسن (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات .... وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فخر الدين محمد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

خالص التحايا احمد سيف النصر اتمنى ان تكون كل المشاركات بهذه القيمة


----------



## باسم عمارة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد انت انسان رائع وربنا يجزيك خيراً على هذا الجهد العظيم ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

casaouis02 ومحمدى حسن وفخر الدين محمد وباسم عماره شكرا ليكم على ردكم ويارب تستفادو من الموضوع


----------



## احمد المحمداوي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقل اعملوا قسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون 
صدق الله العظيم 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م شريفة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

والله الكتب أكتر من روعة وشاملة لكل شي 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس احمد المحمداوى شكرا على ردك مهندسه فيفى شكرا على ردك ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## eng_2010ali (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر بس انا عايز طلب منك لو عندك مرجع ده كتاب Theory of Vibration with Applications William T. Thomson
ياريت ترفعه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

eng_2010ali شكرا على ردك بالنسبه للكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه مش موجود للاسف عندى بس انا هدورلك عليه ان شاء الله عموما انا عندى كتب كتير جدااااااااااااااا فى الvibration لو تحب ممكن احط موضوع بيها مستنى ردك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت


----------



## خضير عباس حبيب (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.ونتمنى تكمل فضلك بموسوعة المؤسسه الامريكيه لعلوم المواد
asm handbook
وياريت طبعه حديثه.شكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 يناير 2009)

م خضير عباس حبيب انا دورت لقيت حوالى 20 كتاب فى ال*asm handbook لعلوم المواد عشان كده ان شاء الله بكره او بعده بالكتير ها انزل بيها موضوع عشان الموضوع يبقى مفيد للجميع وتلاقى فيه طلبك وميبقاش الموضوع ناقص
*


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (16 يناير 2009)

شكر ا جزيلا لك ياهندسة وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (16 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا مهندس


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م احمد عمر ال جى شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (16 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
لا يسعني إلا أن أقدم اليكم خالص شكري و أمتناني و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م جواد كاظم حسين شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## علي عامر محمود (21 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيزارجو منكم تزويدي بكتاب يخص السماحات والتفاوتات في التصميم الميكانيكي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (21 يناير 2009)

اتفضل كتاب رائع فى التجاوزات اسمه
Mechanical Tolerance Stackup and Analysis






وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/25419797/Mechanical_Tolerance_Stackup_And_Analysis_muya.rar
على فكره كتاب رائع جداااا جربه ولو احتجت تانى عرفنى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

لسه مستنى الرد


----------



## معطي السقاف (27 يناير 2009)

لاكن وين كتب الmeasureming


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (27 يناير 2009)

م معطي السقاف ماده القياسات الهندسيه measuring انا حاططها تحت اسم metrology هما الاتنين واحد فيه تقريبا خمس كتب راجع المكتبه تانى هتلاقى الكتب ايلى انتا عاوزها تحت اسم metrology


----------



## اريج الياسمين (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزيلا جزيلا على هذه الخدمة


----------



## h2foo3 (28 يناير 2009)

بجد ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بجد مكتبه قيمه جدا ولك جزيل الشكر بس انتا نسيت حاجه مهمه جدا من اسس هندسه الانتاج 

هى عمليات التغيل التقليدى والغير تقليدى ياريت تمدنا بمراجع عنها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 يناير 2009)

مهندسه اريج الياسمين شكرا على ردك ومنوره الموضوع م h2foo3 انا مش فاهم طلبك ياريت تكتب المصطلع بالانجليزى


----------



## محمود33 (29 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (29 يناير 2009)

م محمود33 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## alaarekabe (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باشا على الجهود الرائع ولو سمحت انا محتاج كتاب اسمه cnc programming handbook 3dth لو سمحت ضرورى واى كتالوجات سيمنز زى shop turn


----------



## alaarekabe (5 فبراير 2009)

لوسمحت متنساش وشكرا جدا


----------



## memo star (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واعلى قدرك وسدد خطاك


----------



## gaber alhammadi (13 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much
really good job
salemat yadak
谢谢 我的朋友 

在见


----------



## حازم ريسان (14 فبراير 2009)

يوجد موقع جيد جدا اسمه الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير الناهج
يوجد فيه اختصاصات كثيرة ولكافة المستويات التقنية كليات ومعاهد
اكتب على الغوغل اسم الموقع وادخل بدون روابط او شي ثاني(الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير الناهج)


----------



## الوطن الحزين (14 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا *
الموضوع حلو اكتيرر​


----------



## jitegypt (14 فبراير 2009)

شاكر جدا و يريت حد يلحقني بعلاقة الكيلو فولت مع تخانة الشيت لحام الشريط


----------



## alaarekabe (2 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت محتاج كتب تعليمية لبرمجة ماكينات خراطة ببرنامج سيمنز


----------



## ahmed elbadr (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس علي مجهودك وجزاك الله كل خير عند حضرتك كتاب mechanical vibration /by singiresu and raoاو اي كتاب في الvibration


----------



## albasha mohmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله الله الله امحيه الأخو تسلم ها الحية الغانمة


----------



## ahmed elhlew (9 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع على المجهود اللهم انفعنا وانفعك بهذا العلم


----------



## rabi (11 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع يا اخي شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## احمد محمود. (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جهدك و ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

م احمد ابوعبيده شكرا لردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## hapooo goher (6 أكتوبر 2009)

THANKS YA MAN MORE MORE BUT WHERE ARE INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERING BOOKS? ex : production planning and control and facility planning and operation research and ergonomics and engineering management and etc... ..s


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

م hapooo goher ان شاء الله هحط لك كتب فى المجالات ايلى انتا طلبتها النهارده


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس / أحمد سيف النصر 
وبارك الله فيك ،،
مع تحياتي .
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا جدا جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك يا بشمهندس 
بالنسبة للكتابين
cutting tool technology
Machine tool for high performance machining
المذكورين في الموضوع الرئيسي
على ما اعتقد الوصلة انتهت برجاء تجديد الوصلتين في الموضوع الرئيسي بهاتين الوصلتين حتى يظل الموضوع مفيد للجميع
http://rs477.rapidshare.com/files/151233083/184800379X.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/6500592
http://www.filefactory.com/file/867a8a/

وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا لمجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يتوافر عندك هذه الكتب:
*Machine Tool Technology and Manufacturing Process (Hardcover)*

by Thomas P. Olivo (Author) 
No customer reviews yet. Be the first. 
List Price: $121.95 Price: *$121.95* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details 

والكتاب الثانى :

*Manufacturing Process and Equipment (Paperback)*

by George Tlusty (Author) 
*3 Reviews*​ 5 star: (0) 4 star: (1) 3 star: (0) 2 star: (0) 1 star: (2)
*› See all 3 customer reviews...* 

2.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (3 customer reviews) 
والكتاب الثالث وهو الذى احتاجه بشدة:

*Machine Tool Technology Basics (Hardcover)*

by Steve Krar (Author), Arthur Gillhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# *Arthur Gill* (Author) 
*›* Visit Amazon's Arthur Gill Page
Find all the books, read about the author, and more.
See search results for this author 
Are you an author? Learn about Author Central 


(Author), Peter Smid (Author), Paul Wanner (Author) "Four thousand years ago, the chieftains of northern Europe were just beginning to replace their stone spears and axes with bronze weapons brought up the..." (more) 
*Key Phrases: *crossfeed screw, tailstock offset method, tighten the vise securely, Kelmar Associates, Knowledge Review, Denford Inc (more...) 
*1 Review*​ 5 star: (0) 4 star: (1) 3 star: (0) 2 star: (0) 1 star: (0)
*› See all customer reviews...* 

4.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (1 customer review)


----------



## حافظ العوض (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد وجعلك والديك من اصحاب الجنة


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*احبتى الكرام زوار واعضاء الملتقى الحبيب واعضاء قسم ميكانيكا انتاج
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم دمج الموضوعان (




اكبر مكتبه متخصصه فى ميكانيكا الانتاج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) **- ** مكتبة هندسة الأنتاج المتطورة **.. متجددة يوميا ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) ) فى موضوع واحد لتعم الفائدة وقد تم التثبيت ايضا ليسهل الوصول الى الموضوع نظرا لاهميته 
دمتم جميعا بخير وفضل ومنة من الله*​


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## ابو الاس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى
لكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## محب الخير (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

م د.محبس وم محب الخير وم ابو الاس شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## عمر درويش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

والله عملت خير كبير فى طلبة الانتاج جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جاد باهى القاضى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاد باهى القاضى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## camonia (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر*

شكرا على هذه المكتبه


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت الاقي حاجه عن التصميم وخصوصا تصميم التروس


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع متفيرس يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمود33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى مجهود رائع بارك الله لك


----------



## hayderjasim (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandis1985 (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و أعانك على نشر العلم و نفع المسلمين


----------



## shobedo (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## rania el bana (29 يناير 2010)

ممكن حد يساعدنى لايجاد نقطة بحث خاصة بالتشكيل والتصميم مع بعض


----------



## الفتاح (31 يناير 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## AL:MOSTAJAD (8 فبراير 2010)

اريد تقريير عن ادارة الصيانه وشكرااا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور والله اخي
بجد انت ممتاز
وربنا ينجحك في حياتك وينورلك مستقبلك


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng .magda (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على امجهود الرائع ده


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ومجهود طيب


----------



## اعشق الهندسة (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر بجد مجهود رائع​


----------



## الجنرال الزملكاوى (3 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت عايز الكتابين دول
* 1- Operations research-An introduction للمؤلف Hamdy Taha ,, 
** 2- Introduction to Operations Research لـ Hillier / Liberman ,, *


----------



## ghammas (9 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت اخي الكريم اتمم جميلك فانا لا استطيع التحميل من الرابط


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم علي المجهود الجبار وكان الله في العون وياريت لو سمحت لوفيه كتاب في الطلاء الكهربي لارضاء كل التخصصات مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## فتاة القرية (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن الاقي موضوع مفصل عن عملية التجليخ مصحوب بصور
هكون شاكرة جدا لو لو قدرت احصل عليه


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eng_ahmed taha (22 مارس 2010)

الدور الذى تلعبه الصناعه فى مستوى المعيشه


----------



## Nour kadrah (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب او موقع استفاد منه عن رمال السباكة انواعها اختباراتها و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير سلمت يداك


----------



## ihab shaban (9 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور ياهندسه علي الكتب الرائعه والمفيده وربنا يجعل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك هو ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
فى الحقيقيقه انا اقوم بتصنيع بساتتم الفرامل والكلتش الغير موجوده في السوق وهى من الالمونيا والحديد
واستعمل مخرطه عاديه منوال -الملاحظه ان الشغل المستورد عالي الجوده -ارجوا افادتى لتحسين مستوى الجوده في عملي وتزويدى ببعض اسماء الكتب التي تساعدنى وياليت بعض اسماء الشركات المتاحه علي الانترنت التى تعمل فى نفس التخصص ولك الشكر اجزله 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد محمود. (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك606 (11 أبريل 2010)

الموقع لايعمل


----------



## مالك606 (11 أبريل 2010)

أنا أعمل في مجال صهر الحديد السكراب أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء مساعدتي باي معلومات مفيدة ومراجع تخص هذا المجال حيث انني حديث العهد في هذا المجال وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سليم الطراب (20 أبريل 2010)

عطاء متميز ، ولكن الأثير ضعيف ، الموقع لا يفتح ، وحفظ الصفحات لا يمكن إعادة فتحها ، دمتم بنعم الله يا مهندسون


----------



## mohammed_010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عبد الله المصري (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Emad Hamati (26 أبريل 2010)

برنامج رائع مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق:75::75:


----------



## هيثم نور الدين (26 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## korzaty (27 أبريل 2010)

*<H1 dir=ltr class=title>Handbook of surface metrology*

لو سمحت عاوزين الكتاب دة</H1>


----------



## 8gates (5 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اشكرك بشدة:20:


----------



## عاطف العروسى (8 مايو 2010)

*www.partcommunity.com
[FONT=&quot]موقع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين المختصين في التصميم الصناعي اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية 3D[/FONT]*


----------



## وليد جودة (15 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع يا شباب


----------



## البورتسوداني (23 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير أمير (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أبو صالح (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي على هذه الخدمة الطيبة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aknicet (29 يوليو 2010)

Project Resource Manual: The CSI Manual of Practice






Would you please see if you can find this book: Thanks a lot


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## waleedof (28 أغسطس 2010)

الموقع لايعمل


----------



## محمد ن ا (31 أغسطس 2010)

يا باشمندس اريد كتاب عن انواع اللحام


----------



## خيامو (5 سبتمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## بقوري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخي على هذه المكتبة اني طالب ماجستير بقسم هندسة الانتاج وارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتب تتعلق ببحثي الذي بعنوان
influence of machining parameter on metal removal rate and accuracy in electochemical machining.
:11:


----------



## مؤمن م.عبدالحميد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد كتاب في الهندسة العكسية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مؤمن م.عبدالحميد قال:


> اريد كتاب في الهندسة العكسية وجزاكم الله خيرا




*تفضل أخى*

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/الهندسة العكسية

*وهذا أيضا *

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/الهندسه العكسيه

*لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك بظهر الغيب*​


----------



## محمد محمد سعيد جبر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل التحيات والتقدير.


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## حسان عبدالرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very mutch


----------



## frindly heart (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أولا جزالك الله خيرا على المجهود

ثانيا / الموقع بالفعل لايعمل

ثالثا / سؤال ( كيف يثبت الموضوع ولا يحدث أبديت على الرابط لكي يعمل)

نرجو الاهتمام وحل المشكلة لتعم الفائدة

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الطائر المحلق (5 ديسمبر 2010)

يا أخي شكراً على هذه المبادرة و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الطائر المحلق قال:


> يا أخي شكراً على هذه المبادرة و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


*
ياجماعة بالله عليكم تردوا علينا أو تحذفوا الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


*​


----------



## مهنديان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بجهدك الرائع


----------



## إبراهيم عبدالله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## khald-eng-113 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## ابو الاس (25 يناير 2011)

والله يا اخي الكريم
بضغط على الرابط
تضهر صفحة
خالية من المعلومات
حاولت اكثر من مرة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامة نوري (19 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا يا هندسة*

مشكور جدا يا هندسة على الجهد الكبير
ابحث عن كتاب عن الادارة الصناعية وتصميم المنتجات
نأمل المساعدة


----------



## riyad2011 (9 مارس 2011)

ياجماعه جزاكم الله خير دلوني انا في حيره عندي مشروع تخرج واريد ان اصنع ماكينه ولاكن اريد تزويدي كيف اختار الحمل والمواد الجيده .


----------



## mohr (9 مارس 2011)

انا بحاجه للحصول على هذا الكناب
Stress Intensity Factors Handbook (2-volume set) [Paperback] Y. Murakami (Author)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammed_karrar (9 مارس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووو جدا جدا *


----------



## korzaty (11 مارس 2011)

thanks ya fanan


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## 8gates (24 مارس 2011)

*موقع متميز لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل*

اشكرك يا باشمهندس على هذه الكتب القيمة لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## قمر العراق (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى وعندي تقريرعن زاوية القص وعلاقتها بأنسياب الرايش ممكن اي معلمومة لو سمحتم


----------



## emad862 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
برجاء أعطائى كل المعلومات حول كيفية تصنيع جوانات وأطقم الشنبر وأجود الخامات المستخدمة كل المعلومات حول هذة الصناعة والاجهزة والمعات الازمة


----------



## emad862 (4 أبريل 2011)

أريد كل المعلومات حول صناعة الجوانات وأطقم الشنبر للسيارات والالات المستخدمة واجود الخامات


----------



## korzaty (24 أبريل 2011)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## zamalek.only (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osamamohamedkotb (25 أبريل 2011)

_well control Drilling and workovers_


----------



## eng_El sayed Ayman (18 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك وينفعك


----------



## محمدحسن عبادى (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## (cia) (2 يوليو 2011)

*ثانكس*

اشكرك بشدة على الطرح المميز


----------



## eng mohamed musad (7 أغسطس 2011)

الراااابط لا عمل


----------



## lion1234 (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ... ولكن هل من الممكن ارشادي الى كتاب او موقع يهتم او يعرف بعملية انتاج الحديد المغلفن ( المغلون ) بالزنك باستخدام طريقة العمر بالسائل الساخن وليس بالطلاء الكهربائي
مع الشكر


----------



## هيثم جيروسكوب (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من اي عضو لديه روابط تحميل لبرنامج الكاتيا
وارجو من معه روابط لبرنامج cfd المحاكاة الايروديناميكيه ولو عندكم اي شروج لهذين البرنامجين ارجو من سيادتكم الرد وشكرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 سبتمبر 2011)

هيثم جيروسكوب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من اي عضو لديه روابط تحميل لبرنامج الكاتيا
> وارجو من معه روابط لبرنامج cfd المحاكاة الايروديناميكيه ولو عندكم اي شروج لهذين البرنامجين ارجو من سيادتكم الرد وشكرا




تفضل أخى ستجد هنا ما تريد إن شاء الله

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/f6-montada

​


----------



## سيركة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بس رابط موقعك مو شغال


----------



## سيركة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ولكن رابط موقعك لا يعمل


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

powder metallurgy boock


----------



## samehyousif (19 أكتوبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## mohamednoah (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*Machining Technology, machine tools and operations*

[SIZE=-1]Machining Technology, machine tools and operations
عايز الكتاب ده ضروري
للدكتور حسن الحوفي
ياريت يا جماعه
[/SIZE]


----------



## mahmmed159 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## إكساس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نريد معلومات وصور عن محرك ديزل على شكل v وبه 12 بستم


----------



## إكساس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نسألكم صور للاتي (عمود مرفق ، ذراع توصيل ، مكبس ،مسمار المكبس ، حلقات المكبس،إسطوانة المحرك ،رأس الإسطوانة ، عمود الحدبات مضخة حقن الوقود ،حاقن الوقود )
لمحرك ديزل (محرك احتراق داخلي )


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------



## eng.houras (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت اخى العزيز .........
أريد كتاب شامل عن الصاج باللغة العربية
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يناير 2012)

انا فيه مهندسين كتير بتبعت لى هنا على الموضوع ده بطلبات كتب وارجو ان محدش يبعت لى هنا على الموضوع ده لانى مش بدخل هنا على الموضوع ده فا طبعا مش بشوف الطلبات ومعلق مشاركتى هنا فى الموضوع ده شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mudyking (13 يناير 2012)

من فضلكم يا جماعه ، انا عايز product code لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2012 ميكانيكال ، مهم جدا من فضلكم


----------



## جلال الباوي (30 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

ya gama3a coursat NDT Mt PT Ut RT VT Et b as3ar mo5fda gedan call 01065536985


----------



## الجنرال الزملكاوى (2 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## seyedtaher (12 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=154133&page=9#ixzz1os6uh5Zu


*السلام عليکم و رحمة الله و برکاته 
انا صائغ اساور ذهبية اريد ان اقوم بصياغة اساور من النحاس الاصفر brass و لا اعلم کيف احصل علي لون ذهبي بثمن مناسب اتمني ان تشرحوا لي عملية الطلاء بشکل واسع اقصد:
س1- کم مرحلة تلزم للطلاء
س2- ترکيبة الاحواض
س3- الامبرية و الولتية و درجة الحرارة اللازمة 
و لکم جزيل الشکر*​


----------



## korzaty (17 أبريل 2012)

​*جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع 
بارك الله لك​*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## sohil9999 (23 أبريل 2012)

*طلب*

يا أخى العزيز لو سمحت ممكن تعرض معلومات وصور عن ورشة قياسية لهندسة إنتاج


----------



## محمد ابراهيم ابراه (30 يونيو 2012)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## ابو الاس (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي
ولكن الموقع لايعمل
وكنت اتمنى ان استفيد منه
ارجو ايجاد حل للموقع
ولكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## hema hero (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن حد يساعدني الاقي شرح لماده تكنولوجيا الانتاج و الورش


----------



## يحيى العزاوي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي ممكن معلومات عن ادارة وصيانة ماكنات المطابع ومسؤوليات مهندس الانتاج بالمطابع


----------



## ohomaidan (7 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم انا بحاجة لموضوع يتكلم حول الفولاذ أو ستانلس ستيل لأي نوع من الأنواع تعريف المعدن وكيفية تحضيره للفحص المجهري واستخداماته


----------



## مستر اويل (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على التعب


----------



## مستر اويل (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng Alaa Rekaby (4 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا عندى مشكله فى الرابط مش شغال؟


----------



## elasskary (7 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالمجهود الكبير


----------



## ahmed e.n (14 أبريل 2013)

جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شوارعي (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن كتب تتكلم عن المعالجات الحرارية للحديد الزهر الرمادي ؟ 
ويا ريت تكون بالعربي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا 
أحتاج كتب تفصيلية عن طبيعة المواد البلاستيكة و مواصفاتها الكاملة وخصوصا تلك المواد الصالحة لنقل مياه الشرب


----------



## hosam1973 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hosam1973 (13 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط المدون اعلاه ولم انتقل للصفحة المطلوبة الرجاء اعلامي اذا كان هناك اخطاء وشكرا لك


----------



## soma saber (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت انا لما بضغط على الرابط بيجيلي صفحة بس مفهاش كتب ؟؟


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (10 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## abdoalluh (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن كتاب يتكلم عن الالمونيوم


----------



## ashraf64 (5 أبريل 2014)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## مالك606 (5 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك على مجهود الرائع ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## احمد عقل (11 يونيو 2014)

Machinery's Handbook Guide - 28th Edition (Malestrom)


----------



## alhousni009 (18 أغسطس 2014)

لو سمحتوا اريد كتاب IPOT: Industrial Process Operator Training


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## engziadsalem (8 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## rehammm (13 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت محتاجة كتب عن المواد المركبة لاختصاص علم المواد


----------



## م.الدجيل (8 سبتمبر 2018)

شكرا


----------

